# Porsche 996 Turbo Brakes on a MKV GTI



## jboyd122 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is possible? I have access to a set of 996 Turbo Calipers and want to fit them onto my MKV GTI. I'm looking for a little direction I'm not quite sure where to start my research. Any suggestions would be greatfully appreciated. I'm really just not sure what parts I would need to replace to make this work. 
Thanks!
-Josh


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 Turbo Brakes on a MKV GTI (jboyd122)*

You will need these items:
- new rotors - perhaps the Audi TT/R32 13.6" rotors would work to keep things OEM?
- custom machined adapters to locate the calipers around the rotor and attach to the steering knuckle
- custom machined pads (depending on what rotor the Porsche pads are normally used with, you might have to file them down to fit properly)
- custom brake fluid flex hoses
- at least 18" wheels
Thats all. Pretty simple to do if you own a machine shop. To get ideas, look at any of the kits offered by ECSTuning, Brembo, etc. They're all pretty much the same idea. Caliper, adapter, hose, rotor.

Remember measure twice, cut once. BTW simple is not the same as easy. This is a LOT of work for a 1st time DIY. In many cases you are far better off selling the calipers on ebay and then buying a pre-made kit based on calipers that are known to fit well on your car.
Or skip all that and just upgrade your brake pads and have stellar brakes without all the hassle and flashy bright red colours that seem to attract the Honda kids at the mall: "Dude look at that dub. He's got massive red brakes, yo." "Killa" "Totally"



_Modified by phatvw at 3:34 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## jboyd122 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Porsche 996 Turbo Brakes on a MKV GTI (phatvw)*

Thanks. I've been doing considerable research on this topic. the hardest thing is going to be finding or machining the adapter for the caliper. I really want to fit the porsche brakes for a kind of cool factor. Do you by chance know if there is any relation between the MKIV and MKV brake systems?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 Turbo Brakes on a MKV GTI (jboyd122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jboyd122* »_Thanks. I've been doing considerable research on this topic. the hardest thing is going to be finding or machining the adapter for the caliper. I really want to fit the porsche brakes for a kind of cool factor. Do you by chance know if there is any relation between the MKIV and MKV brake systems? 

You are not going to find many parts that are interchangeable between MkIV and MkV because the wheel bolt pattern changed from 5x100 to 5x112. You may be able to use some B5/B6 Passat and Audi parts though since they are all 5x112. Look for rotors that are ~30mm thick and in the range of 320-340mm in diameter. S4, RS4 might work.
You might also look at Touareg and Porsche Cayenene parts.


----------



## daigo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Porsche 996 Turbo Brakes on a MKV GTI (jboyd122)*

Here's the link to the tuner who did 996 caliper mod.
I asked them how much will it be... and its around $3600!!
http://www.notus.dti.ne.jp/~its/gti_por.htm


----------

